# Die Argons - ich hab den Überblick verloren...



## Kurve (21. Dezember 2021)

Hallo an alle,

Ich bin eigentlich Nicolai-Fahrer der alten Schule, von vor 10 Jahren, als die Helius ganz groß waren.

Jetzt soll ein neues Argon bestellt werden, aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt bei den ganzen Modell-Bezeichnungen und Geometrien ein wenig den Überblick verloren, bzw. mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie sich die Einsatzbereiche gegeneinander abgrenzen.

Wofür steht z.B. GLF, GEN, GAM, GTB, AM ?
Welche Einsatzbereiche haben die unterschiedlichen Bikes?

Welches Argon wäre passend für mich?
(kleiner leichter Fahrer, deshalb wird 27,5 gewünscht. Pinion + Gates. Federweg 140-160 mm.
Das Bike soll hauptsächlich auf Trails und Waldautobahn gefahren werden, ab und zu Sprünge von max. 1 Meter, und zwei mal im Jahr die leichten Lines im Bikepark)

Danke & Gruß,
Kurve


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Dezember 2021)

Argon AM gibts nicht mehr, wird durch GAM ersetzt, dann Geolution Geo mit steilerem Sitzwinkel flacherem Lenkwinkel und längerem Radstand.

Wenn ich klein, leicht und 27.5 lese dann bleibt bei dir nur:

GLF, hat Geolution Geo, es passen hinten Reifen bis 2.8 Zoll rein, ca. 200 gramm schwerer als GAM und etwas laufruhiger da flacherer Lenkwinkel.
- Ist momentan im Abverkauf wegen dem Nachfolger GEN, bekommst Du konkurrenzlos günstig mit Pinion C-Line für  2449 EUR und mit Pinion P-Line für meines Wissens ca. 100 Euro mehr.
Währe wohl meine Wahl als eierlegende Wollmichsau wenn mit Pinion, hab mir aber das GEN bestellt da es das GLF nur noch in den Restbeständen mit Pinion gibt und ich wegen Vorhandensein von 4 Rohloffs zwingend einen Rahmen für Rohloff brauche.

GEN, Geo Identisch mit GLF, dessen Nachfolger mit leicht geänderter Optik der Frästeile.






						Nicolai-ARGON-GEN Tech-Sheet-2022 - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




GAM, hab ich oben schon beschrieben, gibt es in 27.5 nur inb Größe S, musst Du prüfen ob das für deine Körpergröße passt. Kostet mit Pinion ca. 3.350 Euro.






						Nicolai-ARGON GAM-Tech-Sheet-2022 - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




Ansonsten hier reinsehen:






						Die Argon Gallerie
					

Weiß wer was es mit den Rahmen ( GAM und GEN) auf sich hat - bin da zufällig auf der Nicolai-Seite drüber gestolpert.  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vQkTCXNVBUq9IaMabDyDKGAzpxY7FQSEClft26W3bttZ5PB669Futn64M-F5LW_fi6lVrhy_-zUX7hu/pubhtml...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (22. Dezember 2021)

Einfach noch ein wenig warten, bis @NICOLAI-Support die neuen Modelle vorstellt.

Wobei hier so viel spekuliert wird, dass die Infos schon langsam mal kommen sollten. Vielleicht wird es ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## MieMaMeise (22. Dezember 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Wobei hier so viel spekuliert wird, dass die Infos schon langsam mal kommen sollten. Vielleicht wird es ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk


Finde ich auch etwas ungünstig, dass man das irgendwo im Konfigurator bereits seit Monaten klicken kann, aber keine richtige Info verfügbar ist. Jetzt sind vom 22.12.21 bis 02.01.22 Betriebsferien. Denke da kommt erstmal nix mehr.


----------



## manuelschafer (22. Dezember 2021)

War gerade zufällig bei Nicolai während der Inventur und die Infos wegen dem GAM & GEN von Wolfi stimmen 100% überein mit der Aussage seitens N zu den beiden erwähnten Argons!


----------



## Kurve (22. Dezember 2021)

Super, danke für eure Infos! 

Haltet ihr 160mm Federweg für meinen Einsatzzweck (siehe 1. Posting) schon für 'too much' oder kann ich mir das ruhig gönnen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (22. Dezember 2021)

Hab auf Touren oder längeren Straßenabschnitten keine Probleme mit 160mm Federweg.
Auch am Hardtail nicht (Argon AM).

Lediglich wenn ich im AM die 28mm 700c Dackelschneider reinmache dann fahre ich meist mit aktiviertem Lockout in meiner Lyrik U-Turn (160mm).

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (22. Dezember 2021)

Kurve schrieb:


> Wofür steht z.B. GLF, GEN, GAM, GTB, AM ?


Ich übersetze mir das so:
Geolution Light Freeride
Geolution Enduro
Geolution All Mountain
Geolution Touring Bike


----------



## weltraumpapst (22. Dezember 2021)

Hi,
Laut deinen Angabe was das bike können soll kann ich auch sagen GLF bzw GEN ist eine gute Wahl nach meiner Erfahrung. 

Ich bin seit Mai stolzer Besitzer eines GLF, bereue keine Sekunde, fühle mich total wohl in allen Lebenslagen mit dem bike. 
Fahre eine Rock Shox Lyrik mit 150mm, für mich völlig ausreichend. 

Einsatzgebiet ist im Mittelgebirge über Waldautobahnen von Trail zu Trail.  Feierabendrunden 25-40 km, 400-800 hm und am Wochenende gerne mehr. Flowtrails, bikeparks, alpine Naturtrails und am Gardasee auch Spaß gehabt mit der Kiste. Hab bevor ich das bike bekommen habe immer aus Spaß gesagt wenn ich am Gardasee trotzdem noch Spaß hab brauche ich kein fully mehr.  😉

Genau das ist eingetroffen, vermisse und besitze zur Zeit kein fully, das Argon GLF ist für mich Persönlich das perfekte bike. 

✌️


----------



## project-light (22. Dezember 2021)

^ dem ist von meiner Seite nichts hinzuzufügen, geht mir genauso!


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Dezember 2021)

@weltraumpapst 
@project-light 

Was habt ihr für.Naben verbaut ?
Und beide mit Gates ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (23. Dezember 2021)

150mm & GLF?,
= Max. Kurbellänge?


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Dezember 2021)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> 150mm & GLF?,
> = Max. Kurbellänge?



Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Ich hab nur 175er Kurbeln, daher kommt bei meinen Geometron Rahmen immer die längstmögliche Gabel rein um Pedalaufsetzer zu vermeiden.
Man kann auch die hohe untere Steuersatzschale von Reset verwenden die Nicolai fürs G1 anbietet.
Die hab ich zusammen im 16 GPI mit der 170er Fox 36 gehabt bevor das durch eine 29er Intend Edge mit 160mm ersetzt wurde. Die gleiche Edge Gabel kommt auch in mein GEN.

Bei den von Nicolai üblicherweise verbauten 170mm Kurbeln und der Nutzung einer 160mm Gabel mit 555mm EBL sollte aber alles passen.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## weltraumpapst (23. Dezember 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> @weltraumpapst
> @project-light
> 
> Was habt ihr für.Naben verbaut ?
> ...


Ich fahre eine klassische Schaltung, habe eine eagle verbaut. 
Naben hab ich Hope pro 4 verbaut. 

Laut Datenblatt ist der Rahmen ja für 150-170mm ausgelegt.
Bezüglich der Kurbel hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken gemacht hab das verbaut was ich noch hatte, es müsste eine 170mm Kurbel sein. 

✌️


----------



## project-light (23. Dezember 2021)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für.Naben verbaut ?
> Und beide mit Gates ?


Ich habe eine Newmen Gen 2 und den Gates-Riemen verbaut.


----------



## wolfi_1 (23. Dezember 2021)

project-light schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Newmen Gen 2 und den Gates-Riemen verbaut.



Zwar nicht symmetrisch, sollte aber wegen der Auslegung auf E-Bikes mit der Pinion auf Dauer halten. Und vor allen bezahlbar.
Und sicher besser als die H3R von Pinion weil man normale 2mm Speichen verbauen kann.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe eine Industry Nine Torch SInglespeed Boost Nabe im GLF GPI. Sehr leicht und robust, keinerlei Probleme seit die drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (20. Januar 2022)

immer noch keine Infos von N?


----------



## m_power (21. Januar 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich übersetze mir das so:
> Geolution Light Freeride
> Geolution Enduro
> Geolution All Mountain
> Geolution Touring Bike


GLF - Geolution Low Flat


----------



## nicbmxtb (21. Januar 2022)

m_power schrieb:


> GLF - Geolution Low Flat


War es noch Low Fat?


----------



## m_power (21. Januar 2022)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Argon AM gibts nicht mehr, wird durch GAM ersetzt, dann Geolution Geo mit steilerem Sitzwinkel flacherem Lenkwinkel und längerem Radstand.
> 
> Wenn ich klein, leicht und 27.5 lese dann bleibt bei dir nur:
> 
> ...


...und das GEN hat außerdem noch breiteres Innenlager und misst jetzt 73 mm...


----------



## m_power (21. Januar 2022)

nicbmxtb schrieb:


> War es noch Low Fat?


nee "lang u. flach", nich "lang und fett" 😁


----------



## Lambutz (24. Januar 2022)

Von der Nicolai Seite:
"GLF steht für GEOMETRON LOW FAT" 
kommt von den Reifen, eben "nur" 2,8 und nicht voll Fett😁


----------



## Lambutz (24. Januar 2022)

Klugscheißmodus:
flat = Plattfuß 
flach/niedrig = low


----------



## mswob (3. März 2022)

Argon GLF bzw. GEN sind absolut irre geil!
Ob mir nun das alte oder neue besser gefällt weiss ich nicht. 
Das GLF ist schlichter, dafür das GEN moderner in den Frästeilausführungen.
Wisst ihr ob das Oberrohr nun höher ist oder die Sitzstreben tiefer positioniert?


----------

